# Z-Tune Wallpapers



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey guys

yes yes i know its taken a while, but here you go, the pics Dino took of my car, a bit bigger, for your wallpapers, i didnt crop them or anything i just did a dirty resize sorry but ive been rather busy lately! 

Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## TobyTuned (Mar 9, 2007)

Awesome, love that car.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

having seen one of these at nismo omori with dino and the guys its truely a great car

well done on owning such a lovely example


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Awsome pics man, the best pics of the z-tune i have seen 

How is it going with getting the car registered?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

....wow, truely speechless


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

MacGTR said:


> Awsome pics man, the best pics of the z-tune i have seen
> 
> How is it going with getting the car registered?



Eh. So so, i doubt its gonna go thru, if that is the case, im just going to keep it as a track car, it will probably not see EU roads legally, for a while anyway


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

absolutely amazing

found my new wallpapers:smokin:

thanks both dino and mr rain


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning that mate, Got me new wallpaper now. thanks for posting up the pics

James.


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

I thought posting porn was illegal...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dele Z. (Jun 14, 2007)

i couldnt begin to possibly say how much i love this car, its my all time dream car. :bowdown1:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i love your z-tune and i love the pics from dino.

good luck with you car.


cheers


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Rain said:


> Eh. So so, i doubt its gonna go thru, if that is the case, im just going to keep it as a track car, it will probably not see EU roads legally, for a while anyway


Bring it over to Sweden, I´ll make sure you get Swedish plates on it. 
Small fee=let me drive it for a day or so.  

Love the pics!

/P


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

any full res pics of the interior, under the bonnet and under carriage?

these that you have already posted are awesome btw.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Some lovely pics there, thanks for posting them up and thanks to Dino for taking them


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Very nice. Shame you won't be able to drive it on the road though


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Perra said:


> Bring it over to Sweden, I´ll make sure you get Swedish plates on it.
> Small fee=let me drive it for a day or so.
> 
> Love the pics!
> ...


you know some people i suppose?


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

great pics, great car. thanks for sharing


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

bkvj said:


> you know some people i suppose?


Not needed. I got my BNR34 registered and my BCNR33 aswell so I think I have a pretty good idea how to do it.  None of them were sold here so actually no different if it´s a Z-tune. 

/P


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Then how will the insurance go?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

haha, the car will probably be back in the EU at a later date, but for now, its probably not going to see the road for a while!

thats fine with me, ive been so bloody busy dealing with other things i havent had the time to drive it, not to mention my second project car is taking up the majority of my funding

Mmmm, Cosworth EJ25 anyone?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Rostampoor said:


> Then how will the insurance go?


International insurance. No problem.

/P


----------



## skyline swift (Aug 20, 2003)

wow my dream car so thank you for the pic's..... .

wow


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

thanks mate i need a good screensaver for my new work computer


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice pics dude , one of the Best Looking Skyline's I have ever saw , Well Done!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Awesome - by far THE best car I would buy if I won the Lotto.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

My favorite. Looks so astonishing. Too bad the pics are a bit small for my desktop.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Perra said:


> International insurance. No problem.
> 
> /P


I think that would be really expensive, unless... Rain


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

haha, im sorting it out one step at a time!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice photos shot and what a superb car........ and nice choice for your next project car (Cosworth EJ25 ).


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

nice one:thumbsup:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Can we get some interior shots and engine bay etc, possibly some under car pics pleeeeaase?!!!
This is a dream car, you can keep all the lambos and ferraris etc, this is the ultimate car for me.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

i got some interior pics but still with plastic covers on, as for under car, nadda, sorry, the cars not with me, as i work/live in Canada but the cars not with me right now, stupid 15 year rule.

sorry, once things with the car get sorted out, ill be down to get lots of pics and all that, so just a matter of time, and lots of red tape.


----------



## cranky gtr (Sep 21, 2007)

the closest ill ever get to owning one of those is the poster on my wall of it lol nice car i love the bodykit


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: truely awesome.:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/55033-trip-nismo-omori-pics.html?highlight=omori

pics from about a year ago at omori

shows z tune photos


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

looks great on my desktop, thanks :smokin:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Rain , do you live in Canada full time and for the forseable future? and if so how often do you get to drive or see your car ,just curious as there seems no way to get over it over to Canada .


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Make that the two of us enilyks! :chuckle:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Stealth, i dont just stay here, i fly over to the EU rather often as most of my family is there still.

Haha well, cool its strange seeing your car used as someone else's desktop pic haha  thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

*Funny*

Ok, so i was told to go and do a quick Google search about my Z-tune, and i did, and i got lots of funny forum threads!

Apparently everyone think my cars going to Vancouver, i dunno how that came around, i only said i bought it while i was there, i dont live there anymore :runaway: 

Its not gonna see any Canadian roads, i never had the idea to even bring it here, it will most likely see EU roads way before I even bother to THINK about bringing it to canada. 

Anyway just thought people would like to know, sorry Local Canadian folks no z-tune love for the great white north, im not about to battle with the ammount of red tape id even have to look at let alone deal with.

Anyway just a little clarification for people.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Rain it must be satisfying to know your car is so awesome that it has its own google search!!!! Now go drive it and tell us what it is like!!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

haha, i have driven it already! what you wanna know?


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

How is the power delivery compared to any other modded BNR34 or any GTR in general? Does it feel like a "stock" 500HP car or does it still have a "modded" feel? Out of curiosity where are you from in the EU? Im actually from Greece but live in the United States. Just curious to see where fellow north americans are originally from....


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

its hard for me to compare to a modded R34 since ive only taken a ride in them and they have all been different.

The power comes on very smoothly, its not like a sudden smack in the face, but deceivingly smooth, you dont feel like you are going ast, but when you look at the speedo you notice how fast you are actually going!, i couldnt floor it around or anything. 

Im acutally south asian  but ive lived in too many other countries to consider my self belonging to any one really...child of the world 


PS:

After months of waiting.

The car has been plated  more on this when i go to see it.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Rain said:


> PS:
> 
> After months of waiting.
> 
> The car has been plated  more on this when i go to see it.



Kickass - congratulations:thumbsup:


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*PLATED*

ay rain! congrats man! heard your car got plated already! :bowdown1: 
show us some pics when you've seen it! =)


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

lol already!!!!


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on getting the plates! Make sure to get some vids for us as well


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Damn it, that's awesome! Congratulations, and I will expect some videos


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Here are a few I took a while back. Not your car but close.


----------

